# Finding the click in my crank.



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Riding as SWorks SL3 with Red powertrain, all new earlier this year. Now I have a click always at the same point in the rotation of my crank. Same in either chainring. The crank arm is conveniently marked with torque ratings and indicates I have a BB30. It is not loosely installed. No play in the install. the pedals are tight. The click is only while riding and I can't recreate it on the workstand. When I ride, if I increase my forward motion power at top of the stroke, the click ceases. I see no interferences or FD issues (not touching the chain wheel). Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Could be the frame itself or the BB. My SL3 S-works has clicked like that and it's an S-works crank. My friend to and he has an SL3 Expert with Ultegra. Not sure what the fix is. Maybe pull the crank apart and regrease everything?


----------



## rlb81 (Feb 2, 2010)

Check out this thread


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for the help and direction.

I swapped pedals with my other road bike with identical pedals. Noise gone. Yeah!


----------



## mariomal99 (Mar 4, 2012)

^^^^what pedals are you using?


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I use Time ATAC XS carbon mtn bike pedals on all my bikes.


----------

